
Media tech – discord HTTPS://discord.com/invite/NsEG9v4 - nxspeed
Discord server to discuss all things media tech (dash, hls, h3, hardware, tips n&#x27; tricks).  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.com&#x2F;invite&#x2F;NsEG9v4
======
nxspeed
Just started to build the group. Let us know if there are additional channels
folks are interested in.

